# HMPK artsy photos



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Some photos I took and tweeked of my betta, Phaeton.  Hope you like.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

LOL that's kinda nice.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I really like the second one, but I have a hard time making things out in the others, they are overexposed. If you meant them to be, apologies.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes I meant them to be overexposed


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

this one i my fav:








it looks like your colouring him in
but also reminds me of pics like these


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

that is the kind of look I was going for! Yay! I'm glad it worked!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol cute fishie x]]. nice how you did to


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

ty


----------



## xXbrokencrownXx (Jun 18, 2011)

so artsy! I like them!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks!  Kinda fun to set up something different... I might try it again with different props.


----------

